# Please help! Spotting or period???



## Cats41 (Feb 9, 2016)

I'm new to this. Don't know what's going on, if I'm pregnant or not. Its been 6 days since ovulation (had unprotected sex during).. I don't know if I'm spotting right now or if this is a different period. Wasn't expecting my period for about 5-6 days. Seems very light then usually, pinkish/red, and alsmot seems like there's also discharge. I am having cramps that seems to come and go... I've also been having period like cramps since 2-3 days after ovulation. That went away but then got them again. Had nausea and even growing pains at one point during the 6 days after ovulation, which I thought was very weird.... Not sure if this is just a light period for me or not. It seems different. Thank you!


----------



## pokeyac (Apr 1, 2011)

Have you found out one way or the other? 6DPO seems early to have implantation bleeding but strange things happen all the time.


----------

